# ATTENTION: All tom turkeys



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm coming to get ya!


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck to you man. Hopefully this weekend a few of us will have some good pictures to show off!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm starting to feel the pressure. This will be my boys first years hunting turkeys and I am wanting to make it a good one. We went up last Saturday and put a good tom to bed. Hopefully he is still in the area and no other hunters will bother him. 

400bull


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll see a bunch, that is the fun part!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Will be hunting northern Utah this weekend. Are they gobbling yet


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

The times that I have been out the toms have been fired up. We had one that was with in 30 yards of the truck and every time the kids giggled he went off. It was fun watching him and the kids.

400bull


----------

